# list the names of all the livebearer species you know



## sam9953012690 (Jan 10, 2009)

i need to know the names of many livebearer species so please tell me as many as you know.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Off the top of my head with some latin names I looked up that in most cases should match the common name except maybe with the half beak, which is a general title for several similar species

Guppy-Poecilia reticulata
Endler-Poecilia wingei
Molly-Poecilia latipinna
Platy-Xiphophorus maculatus
Swordtail-Xiphophorus hellerii
Half beak-Dermogenys pusillus
4 Eye-Anableps anableps
Least Killifish-Heterandria formosa


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Google is your friend
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/livebearer/species.php


----------

